# Tomy QSteer Video (4cm only!!)



## ssp711 (Feb 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRt6WJSSlo8

video at you tube~~
any body try?


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

comeon now, this is gettin stupid....


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

That is right-out.

I have a question. Why? The answer why-not is not allowed.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

wow thats small u could no race that lol!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Because they can !!!!


----------

